# Upstate NY Goats



## kjamac (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone from the upstate Ny/Albany area?
arty:


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

iam not to far Binghamton


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm up there alot...my father goes to the VA hospital in Albany twice a week...


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm in Wynantskill, just outside of Albany.


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Clifton Springs, NY 40 min. east of Rochester.


----------



## TheJudge04 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in the upper part of upstate NY (LOL), a little town called Dekalb. About 2 1/2 hours north of Syracuse.


----------



## crusader (Jun 8, 2007)

Just moved back from the Memphis area to Chestertown, up in the Adirondacks. About 30-45 minutes (depending on your speed) north of Glens Falls/Queensbury.

Don't see too many goats up here, only know of me plus 2 others.

Are there ever any meets around the Capital District?


----------



## black427gto (May 31, 2007)

I am from Plattsburgh. About an hour and a half north of Glens Falls going down 87


----------



## PitoPocket (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey I'm From Clifton Park....about 20 minutes north of Albany....I don't own a GTO, I bought an '06 RSX-S and its a fun little car but it got old real fast. I wanted a GTO at the time but didn't have the money. I was also worried about needing a car I could drive all year round. Do any of you drive your GTO's in the winter?? I know theres a guy in Saratoga, NY that drives his in the winter so I was wondering if a lot of people do it or if this guy is nuts.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't drive mine in the winter unless it has been dry for a while and there is no salt dust on the roads. Just don't want to deal with the corrosion that comes with the salt. The guy that drives in the winter might not be wanting to keep the car for a long time and might not care about what will happen.


----------



## fah-q (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm in Rochester. I have a LeMans and have no plans on making a "tribute" or "clone".


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

my folks are in gainsville near arcade and east aroura, I go out there alot. plus was raised there.


----------



## UpstateTank (Jun 23, 2007)

syracuse guy here!!!!

3-1-5 holla


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

Live in Syracuse as well...


----------

